# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Was wird da gesagt?

## Оля

http://uploaded.to/?id=r65dlz 
Das ist ein Fragment (39 Sek.) eines alten DDR-Filmes. Kann jemand (kt_81, я так думаю, больше некому   ::  ) schreiben, was wird da gesagt?
Danke im Voraus!

----------


## kt_81

Ich hab zuerst auch derbe Probleme damit gehabt, ich bin einfach zu sehr das Bairische gewohnt.  ::  Den neuen B

----------


## Оля

Danke sehr, kt_81!   ::   
Darf ich dich bitten, noch ein Paar Aufnahmen anzuh

----------


## kt_81

[quote]
Darf ich dich bitten, dir noch ein Paar Aufnahmen anzuh

----------


## Оля

http://uploaded.to/?id=btwcjs http://uploaded.to/?id=n1orkh http://uploaded.to/?id=o4pfq9 
Was ich verstanden habe: 
62
- Kommt* viele zur

----------


## kt_81

62 
Das "r" wird teilweise wirklich so richtig sch

----------


## kt_81

> Da verstehe ich fast alles!   )

 Ja, der spricht im Vergleich zu den anderen wirklich sehr klar. Allerdings ist auch bei ihm ein leichter ostdeutscher Einschlag zu h

----------


## Оля

Спасибо тебе большое!   ::   
Это, наверное, смешно, но вместо "Der ist weg" (в самой первой записи) я упорно слышу "Ja, sie".   ::  
А как можно перевести "Spielt ihr mir noch die Platte vor?" (сыграть на тарелках, что ли?.....)
Извини, что я по-русски.  ::

----------


## kt_81

Дык, вот именно что без контекста я сам не понял, при чём там пластинка. 
- Вы мне ещё пластинку поставите?  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langspielplatte    

> Это, наверное, смешно, но вместо "Der ist weg" (в самой первой записи) я упорно слышу "Ja, sie".

 Мне в первый раз послышалось что-то вроде "Jasieck".  ::  Так что всё нормально. Потом мне люди с востока подсказали, я вечером на свежую голову прослушал ещё раз и точно - просто это настолько отличается от моего "здешнего", что просто не врубаешься сразу.

----------


## Оля

> Дык, вот именно что без контекста я сам не понял, при чём там пластинка.

 Хм... Контекст такой:
Сначала этот человек едет в машине с двумя другими, и они рассматривают пластинки. Его товарищ показывает ему одну из пластинок и говорит "Sieh dir das an, Kurt". Машина останавливается, потом эта сцена у колодца, а потом машина отъезжает, и начинает играть какая-то музыка... Наверное, они там в машине поставили пластинку, и она играет... для него... (через громкоговоритель?...   ::  )
В общем, вот весь контекст.  ::  
А можешь послушать еще один фрагмент? Его уже слушал один немец, говорит, что не может разобрать названия двух(?) городов - может, у тебя получится?   ::    _Soldaten und Offiziere der deutschen Armee! ??? und ??? sind gefallen. Berlin liegt unter Artellerie-Beschuss._  http://uploaded.to/?id=djojhi

----------


## kt_81

Это не два города, а одна местность.  ::  Seelower H

----------


## Оля

Ух ты!!! Спасибо большое! Очень выручил!   ::   
Dang

----------


## kt_81

Biddsche!   ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=kt_81]- Kommen viele zur

----------


## kt_81

> Вроде как "Я здесь с 1941-го года" (или что еще может значить это drin)?

 Не "здесь". "Drin" должно быть ясным из контекста. Само по себе оно непонятно. Если до этого говорили про армию, значит в армии. Если про тюрьму, значит в тюрьме. 
"Я здесь c (19)41-го" будет Ich bin hier seit (19)41/Ich bin seit (19)41 hier/итд..  
Честно сказать, мне не всегда было ясно, кто что говорил в этом диалоге.  Мне например не ясно, почему "In der Armee". И кто куда возвращается.  
Если распишешь, что точно говорил антифашист, а что красноармеец, тогда ясно будет.  ::  Это самое главное - кто что сказал.

----------


## Оля

Хм, так в том-то и дело, что "Kommen viele zur

----------


## kt_81

Нене, мне частично даже не понятно, когда говорит один, а когда другой.  ::  Я сомневаюсь, что я в своем транскрипте это (то есть разбивку по разным персонажам) правильно отобразил. Оба голоса иногда слишком похожи друг на друга. 
То есть нужен диалог в форме: 
A: ....
B: ....
A: ....
B: .... 
Итд. 
Или еще лучше - фрагмент фильма, а не только звуковой дорожки.

----------


## Оля

> Или еще лучше - фрагмент фильма, а не только звуковой дорожки.

 Bitte sch

----------


## kt_81

Хмм, всё таки я не совсем правильно распознал в первый раз кто есть кто. 
Итак: 
- Komm'n viele zur

----------


## Оля

Kt_81, спасибо тебе огромное! 
Кстати, как можно выразить этот крик души на немецком?   ::  Есть ли варианты, кроме Danke sehr, Danke so sehr, Danke sch

----------


## kt_81

- Danke
- Danke sehr
- Ich danke dir/Ihnen/Euch so sehr ("Danke so sehr" alleine funktioniert nicht)
- Vielen Dank
- Sch

----------


## Оля

> Im Ernst, kein Thema. Immer wieder gerne.

 Я воспользуюсь твоей добротой.   ::   
Это, собственно, последние эпизоды, по которым у меня вопросы. Честное слово.   :: 
В них я вообще мало что поняла...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umym7lY_19Y
K

----------


## kt_81

Пока так, вечером еще раз прослушаю, наверно дойдут неясные моменты.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umym7lY_19Y  
- K

----------


## kt_81

Оля, а что происходит после третьего видео? Сдается мне, что один другому кричит либо "Im Hof!" либо "in den Hof!" и машет. То есть либо "быстрей во двор", либо оружие возьми там.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, а что происходит после третьего видео? Сдается мне, что один другому кричит либо "Im Hof!" либо "in den Hof!" и машет. То есть либо "быстрей во двор", либо оружие возьми там.

 Да, наверное, "im Hof". Потому что оружие ему не полагается, он пленный  :: 
После этого просто перестрелку показывают, и как раз показывают двор, где стоит куча пленных, и все они ложатся на землю. Свистят пули, бьются стекла...

----------


## kt_81

Тогда "In den Hof!" -> "Во двор!". 
Вторая сцена:
Что потом показывают? 
Потому что, я довольно уверен, что "русский" увидел через бинокль восемь человек (Acht Mann), а не что-то другое. Их показывают потом? 
И этот с микрофоном вроде бы кричит либо 2 имени, либо имя + "h

----------


## Оля

> Тогда "In den Hof!" -> "Во двор!".

 Да, я имела в виду "In den Hof". Не то написала.   

> Вторая сцена:
> Что потом показывают? 
> Потому что, я почти уверен, что "русский" увидел через бинокль восемь человек (Acht Mann), а не что-то другое. Их показывают потом?

 Да, сразу после этого показывают, как по тропинке идут сдаваться несколько человек, как раз примерно восемь (издалека не очень видно). А потом - сцена перестрелки. 
[quote]И этот с микрофоном вроде бы кричит либо 2 имени, либо имя + "h

----------


## kt_81

1) волочить ноги; шлёпать; шаркать
2) говорить глупости  
Второй смысл ни разу не встречал. Первое - да. Кстати, Latschen это в народе тапки (смотри первое значение глагола) или сильно поношенные ботинки. Есть выражение "aus den Latschen kippen" ("выпасть из тапок") - то есть быть ошарашенным, сильно офигеть от неожиданного чего-либо. 
В народе latschen, по крайней мере у нас в Баварии, просто "пойти/идти". Судя по фильму не только здесь. Имеется в виду "ну все туда-то, и я туда же за всеми пошёл/потащился". Ничего бы не изменилось, если бы он просто mitgegangen или mitgelaufen cказал, но он похоже скорее "с деревни".  ::  
Но это не значит, что "C нами/со мной пойдёшь?" можно будет сказать как "Latschst du mit?" даже в деревенской местности.  ::  Такое невозможно. Будет "Kommst (du) mit?".

----------


## kt_81

Мне помогли распознать последний неясный момент. 
"Na dann war 't mir wieder nich' klar". Тут берлинская изюминка - s в конце некоторых слов становится t. Das -> dat например. В этом случае еще програтывается t в конце nicht и из "es" получается "et", которая потом еще и сокращается.  
Осталось только имя во втором видео.

----------


## kt_81

Короче, я почти на 100% уверен (может внушил себе  ::  ), что там "Emil, h

----------


## Оля

Понятно, спасибо большое!
Получается, что год назад ему стало ясно, а потом снова неясно?   ::  
Если не распознаешь имя - ничего страшного, вообще-то оно не так уж важно. 
У меня еще вопрос, если можно:   ::  
Что такое Ich k

----------


## kt_81

> Понятно, спасибо большое!
> Получается, что год назад ему стало ясно, а потом снова неясно?

 Ich denke, er wollte, wie so viele Soldaten damals, einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass der Krieg verloren war. Nur die wenigsten hatten ja eine

----------


## Оля

Alles klar, vielen Dank!   ::

----------

